# New boys



## Lo. (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi I'm new here. New to rats in general, but we just adopted two boys. Not quite sure of the ages, I think the darker one is older because he's a bit bigger. They were previous cage mates so they get along well. We named the lighter one Albus and the darker one Severus.












Any clue as to how old they are? Thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Endgame (Dec 21, 2013)

What race are they? I'd imagine that they're the same age and from the same litter, otherwise they'd probably kill each other. Ask whoever you adopted them from? If you got them from a pet shop from a young age they'd probably be about 4 weeks. 

They look nice and the one looks content on your shoulder.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Can you get a picture of them on your flat hand? It makes it easier to have something size wise to compare to. The black one looks like he might be between three and six months but it could be the angle making him look tiny!

They don't necessarily have to be from the same litter, plenty of us have mixed rats. But they could be even with a size difference. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Endgame (Dec 21, 2013)

I suppose, they could have been introduced gradually. Could just be that one eats more than the other does.


----------



## Lo. (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes Albus loves my shoulder/neck. He sat there for 20 minutes last night!






This might give you a better idea of size. The house is a medium sized one. Oh and yes we got them from a pet shop and they didn't know the exact age. Thought to be maybe 3-4 months. Just wanted to know if that's accurate. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Endgame (Dec 21, 2013)

Ah, you must have got them from the display cages (However they're displayed in US Pet Stores.) I wanted two dumbo's but in the display glass cages they had two separate ones who were about 3-4 months old and couldn't be introduced to other rats, so we thought "Okay, we'll come back when a pair is in." But the man kindly looked in the back room and brought out a large litter of 4 week old dumbo's. Yeah, they probably are around that age.


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

They look lime the size of mine a bit bigger not by much but mine are 2 months and a week 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

They're very cute! What kind of bedding are you using? It looks like some kind of wood? Softwoods like pine and cedar are very toxic to rats so be wary! Keep it in mind when buying wooden toys too. Lots of toys or hide homes don't say specifically what wood is used, but its something to keep in mind. 

How does Severus react to shoulder rides? My Marley loves them but Clark I don't know maybe he thinks I'm not going fast enough he tries to go off without me and then freaks because he's sliding down my shirt lol he can't gasp the idea of sitting still!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MamaPickles (Dec 12, 2013)

They're very cute! I'm a newbie as well and don't know how old they are, but thought I had to comment on their cuteness!


----------



## Lo. (Dec 21, 2013)

relken0608 said:


> They're very cute! What kind of bedding are you using? It looks like some kind of wood? Softwoods like pine and cedar are very toxic to rats so be wary! Keep it in mind when buying wooden toys too. Lots of toys or hide homes don't say specifically what wood is used, but its something to keep in mind.
> 
> How does Severus react to shoulder rides? My Marley loves them but Clark I don't know maybe he thinks I'm not going fast enough he tries to go off without me and then freaks because he's sliding down my shirt lol he can't gasp the idea of sitting still!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is wood, but not pine. I had read that Aspen was ok. I got a small bag to try it out, but I may change it to a different type if needed. 

I didn't walk around too much with Severus on my shoulder, mostly stood still or sat down, but the couple of steps I took didn't seen to freak him out too much. I plan on training him to hang out on my shoulder each day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

